# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  روائع الراحل المقيم نزار قبانى

## سحر عباس

*[overline]قبانى فى قلوبنا[/overline]
خمس رسائل الى امى:-

صباحُ الخيرِ يا حلوه

صباحُ الخيرِ يا قدّيستي الحلوه 

مضى عامانِ يا أمّي 

على الولدِ الذي أبحر 

برحلتهِ الخرافيّه 

وخبّأَ في حقائبهِ 

صباحَ بلادهِ الأخضر 

وأنجمَها، وأنهُرها، وكلَّ شقيقها الأحمر 

وخبّأ في ملابسهِ 

طرابيناً منَ النعناعِ والزعتر 

وليلكةً دمشقية.. 

أنا وحدي.. 

دخانُ سجائري يضجر 

ومنّي مقعدي يضجر 

وأحزاني عصافيرٌ.. 

تفتّشُ –بعدُ- عن بيدر 

عرفتُ نساءَ أوروبا.. 

عرفتُ عواطفَ الإسمنتِ والخشبِ 

عرفتُ حضارةَ التعبِ.. 

وطفتُ الهندَ، طفتُ السندَ، طفتُ العالمَ الأصفر 

ولم أعثر.. 

على امرأةٍ تمشّطُ شعريَ الأشقر 

وتحملُ في حقيبتها.. 

إليَّ عرائسَ السكّر 

وتكسوني إذا أعرى 

وتنشُلني إذا أعثَر 

أيا أمي.. 

أيا أمي.. 

أنا الولدُ الذي أبحر 

ولا زالت بخاطرهِ 

تعيشُ عروسةُ السكّر 

فكيفَ.. فكيفَ يا أمي 

غدوتُ أباً.. 

ولم أكبر؟ 

صباحُ الخيرِ من مدريدَ 

ما أخبارها الفلّة؟ 

بها أوصيكِ يا أمّاهُ.. 

تلكَ الطفلةُ الطفله 

فقد كانت أحبَّ حبيبةٍ لأبي.. 

يدلّلها كطفلتهِ 

ويدعوها إلى فنجانِ قهوتهِ 

ويسقيها.. 

ويطعمها.. 

ويغمرها برحمتهِ.. 

.. وماتَ أبي 

ولا زالت تعيشُ بحلمِ عودتهِ 

وتبحثُ عنهُ في أرجاءِ غرفتهِ 

وتسألُ عن عباءتهِ.. 

وتسألُ عن جريدتهِ.. 

وتسألُ –حينَ يأتي الصيفُ- 

عن فيروزِ عينيه.. 

لتنثرَ فوقَ كفّيهِ.. 

دنانيراً منَ الذهبِ.. 

سلاماتٌ.. 

سلاماتٌ.. 

إلى بيتٍ سقانا الحبَّ والرحمة 

إلى أزهاركِ البيضاءِ.. فرحةِ "ساحةِ النجمة" 

إلى تختي.. 

إلى كتبي.. 

إلى أطفالِ حارتنا.. 

وحيطانٍ ملأناها.. 

بفوضى من كتابتنا.. 

إلى قططٍ كسولاتٍ 

تنامُ على مشارقنا 

وليلكةٍ معرشةٍ 

على شبّاكِ جارتنا 

مضى عامانِ.. يا أمي 

ووجهُ دمشقَ، 

عصفورٌ يخربشُ في جوانحنا 

يعضُّ على ستائرنا.. 

وينقرنا.. 

برفقٍ من أصابعنا.. 

مضى عامانِ يا أمي 

وليلُ دمشقَ 

فلُّ دمشقَ 

دورُ دمشقَ 

تسكنُ في خواطرنا 

مآذنها.. تضيءُ على مراكبنا 

كأنَّ مآذنَ الأمويِّ.. 

قد زُرعت بداخلنا.. 

كأنَّ مشاتلَ التفاحِ.. 

تعبقُ في ضمائرنا 

كأنَّ الضوءَ، والأحجارَ 

جاءت كلّها معنا.. 

أتى أيلولُ يا أماهُ.. 

وجاء الحزنُ يحملُ لي هداياهُ 

ويتركُ عندَ نافذتي 

مدامعهُ وشكواهُ 

أتى أيلولُ.. أينَ دمشقُ؟ 

أينَ أبي وعيناهُ 

وأينَ حريرُ نظرتهِ؟ 

وأينَ عبيرُ قهوتهِ؟ 

سقى الرحمنُ مثواهُ.. 

وأينَ رحابُ منزلنا الكبيرِ.. 

وأين نُعماه؟ 

وأينَ مدارجُ الشمشيرِ.. 

تضحكُ في زواياهُ 

وأينَ طفولتي فيهِ؟ 

أجرجرُ ذيلَ قطّتهِ 

وآكلُ من عريشتهِ 

وأقطفُ من بنفشاهُ 

دمشقُ، دمشقُ.. 

يا شعراً 

على حدقاتِ أعيننا كتبناهُ 

ويا طفلاً جميلاً.. 

من ضفائره صلبناهُ 

جثونا عند ركبتهِ.. 

وذبنا في محبّتهِ 

إلى أن في محبتنا قتلناهُ
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*سبتمبر :-
الشعر يأتي دائما 

مع المطر. 

و وجهك الجميل يأتي دائماً 

مع المطر. 

و الحب لا يبدأ إلا عندما 

تبدأ موسيقى المطر.. 

*** 

إذا أتى أيلول يا حبيبتي 

أسأل عن عينيك كل غيمة 

كأن حبي لك 

مربوط بتوقيت المطر… 

*** 

مشاهد الخريف تستفزني. 

شحوبك الجميل يستفزني. 

و الشفة المشقوقة الزرقاء.. تستفزني. 

و الحلق الفضي في الأذنين ..يستفزني. 

و كنزة الكشمير.. 

و المظلة الصفراء و الخضراء..تستفزني. 

جريدة الصباح.. 

مثل امرأة كثيرة الكلام تستفزني. 

رائحة القهوة فوق الورق اليابس.. 

تستفزني.. 

فما الذي أفعله ؟ 

بين اشتعال البرق في أصابعي.. 

و بين أقوال المسيح المنتظر؟ 

*** 

ينتابني في أول الخريف 

إحساس غريب بالأمان و الخطر.. 

أخاف أن تقتربي.. 

أخاف أن تبتعدي.. 

أخشى على حضارة الرخام من أظافري.. 

أخشى على منمنمات الصدف الشامي من مشاعري.. 

أخاف أن يجرفني موج القضاء و القدر.. 

*** 

هل شهر أيلول الذي يكتبني؟ 

أم أن من يكتبني هو المطر؟؟ 

*** 

أنت جنون شتوي نادر.. 

يا ليتني أعرف يا سيدتي 

علاقة الجنون بالمطر!! 

*** 

سيدتي 

التي تمر كالدهشة في أرض البشر.. 

حاملة في يدها قصيدة.. 

و في اليد الأخرى قمر.. 

*** 

يا امرأة أحبها.. 

تفجر الشعر إذا داست على أي حجر.. 

يا امرأة تحمل في شحوبها 

جميع أحزان الشجر.. 

ما أجمل المنفى إذا كنا معاً.. 

يا امرأة توجز تاريخي.. 

و تاريخ المطر!!.

*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*وجاء الحزنُ يحملُ لي هداياهُ 

ويتركُ عندَ نافذتي 

مدامعهُ وشكواهُ 

الله عليك يا سحورة 

واصلى لننعم بالشجن الجميل
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*يسلموووووووووو وليد على المرور الذى عطر الصفحة
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*منشورَاتٌ فِدَائيّة على جُدْرَانِ إسْرائيل 
لن تجعلوا من شعبنا 
شعبَ هنودٍ حُمرْ.. 
فنحنُ باقونَ هنا.. 
في هذه الأرضِ التي تلبسُ في معصمها 
إسوارةً من زهرْ 
فهذهِ بلادُنا.. 
فيها وُجدنا منذُ فجرِ العُمرْ 
فيها لعبنا، وعشقنا، وكتبنا الشعرْ 
مشرِّشونَ نحنُ في خُلجانها 
مثلَ حشيشِ البحرْ.. 
مشرِّشونَ نحنُ في تاريخها 
في خُبزها المرقوقِ، في زيتونِها 
في قمحِها المُصفرّْ 
مشرِّشونَ نحنُ في وجدانِها 
باقونَ في آذارها 
باقونَ في نيسانِها 
باقونَ كالحفرِ على صُلبانِها 
باقونَ في نبيّها الكريمِ، في قُرآنها.. 
وفي الوصايا العشرْ.. 
2 
لا تسكروا بالنصرْ… 
إذا قتلتُم خالداً.. فسوفَ يأتي عمرْو 
وإن سحقتُم وردةً.. 
فسوفَ يبقى العِطرْ 
3 
لأنَّ موسى قُطّعتْ يداهْ.. 
ولم يعُدْ يتقنُ فنَّ السحرْ.. 
لأنَّ موسى كُسرتْ عصاهْ 
ولم يعُدْ بوسعهِ شقَّ مياهِ البحرْ 
لأنكمْ لستمْ كأمريكا.. ولسنا كالهنودِ الحمرْ 
فسوفَ تهلكونَ عن آخركمْ 
فوقَ صحاري مصرْ… 
4 
المسجدُ الأقصى شهيدٌ جديدْ 
نُضيفهُ إلى الحسابِ العتيقْ 
وليستِ النارُ، وليسَ الحريقْ 
سوى قناديلٍ تضيءُ الطريقْ 
5 
من قصبِ الغاباتْ 
نخرجُ كالجنِّ لكمْ.. من قصبِ الغاباتْ 
من رُزمِ البريدِ، من مقاعدِ الباصاتْ 
من عُلبِ الدخانِ، من صفائحِ البنزينِ، من شواهدِ الأمواتْ 
من الطباشيرِ، من الألواحِ، من ضفائرِ البناتْ 
من خشبِ الصُّلبانِ، ومن أوعيةِ البخّورِ، من أغطيةِ الصلاةْ 
من ورقِ المصحفِ نأتيكمْ 
من السطورِ والآياتْ… 
فنحنُ مبثوثونَ في الريحِ، وفي الماءِ، وفي النباتْ 
ونحنُ معجونونَ بالألوانِ والأصواتْ.. 
لن تُفلتوا.. لن تُفلتوا.. 
فكلُّ بيتٍ فيهِ بندقيهْ 
من ضفّةِ النيلِ إلى الفراتْ 
6 
لن تستريحوا معنا.. 
كلُّ قتيلٍ عندنا 
يموتُ آلافاً من المراتْ… 
7 
إنتبهوا.. إنتبهوا… 
أعمدةُ النورِ لها أظافرْ 
وللشبابيكِ عيونٌ عشرْ 
والموتُ في انتظاركم في كلِّ وجهٍ عابرٍ… 
أو لفتةٍ.. أو خصرْ 
الموتُ مخبوءٌ لكم.. في مشطِ كلِّ امرأةٍ.. 
وخصلةٍ من شعرْ.. 
8 
يا آلَ إسرائيلَ.. لا يأخذْكم الغرورْ 
عقاربُ الساعاتِ إن توقّفتْ، لا بدَّ أن تدورْ.. 
إنَّ اغتصابَ الأرضِ لا يُخيفنا 
فالريشُ قد يسقطُ عن أجنحةِ النسورْ 
والعطشُ الطويلُ لا يخيفنا 
فالماءُ يبقى دائماً في باطنِ الصخورْ 
هزمتمُ الجيوشَ.. إلا أنكم لم تهزموا الشعورْ 
قطعتم الأشجارَ من رؤوسها.. وظلّتِ الجذورْ 
9 
ننصحُكم أن تقرأوا ما جاءَ في الزّبورْ 
ننصحُكم أن تحملوا توراتَكم 
وتتبعوا نبيَّكم للطورْ.. 
فما لكم خبزٌ هنا.. ولا لكم حضورْ 
من بابِ كلِّ جامعٍ.. 
من خلفِ كلِّ منبرٍ مكسورْ 
سيخرجُ الحجّاجُ ذاتَ ليلةٍ.. ويخرجُ المنصورْ 
10 
إنتظرونا دائماً.. 
في كلِّ ما لا يُنتظَرْ 
فنحنُ في كلِّ المطاراتِ، وفي كلِّ بطاقاتِ السفرْ 
نطلعُ في روما، وفي زوريخَ، من تحتِ الحجرْ 
نطلعُ من خلفِ التماثيلِ وأحواضِ الزَّهرْ.. 
رجالُنا يأتونَ دونَ موعدٍ 
في غضبِ الرعدِ، وزخاتِ المطرْ 
يأتونَ في عباءةِ الرسولِ، أو سيفِ عُمرْ.. 
نساؤنا.. يرسمنَ أحزانَ فلسطينَ على دمعِ الشجرْ 
يقبرنَ أطفالَ فلسطينَ، بوجدانِ البشرْ 
يحملنَ أحجارَ فلسطينَ إلى أرضِ القمرْ.. 
11 
لقد سرقتمْ وطناً.. 
فصفّقَ العالمُ للمغامرهْ 
صادرتُمُ الألوفَ من بيوتنا 
وبعتمُ الألوفَ من أطفالنا 
فصفّقَ العالمُ للسماسرهْ.. 
سرقتُمُ الزيتَ من الكنائسِ 
سرقتمُ المسيحَ من بيتهِ في الناصرهْ 
فصفّقَ العالمُ للمغامرهْ 
وتنصبونَ مأتماً.. 
إذا خطفنا طائرهْ 
12 
تذكروا.. تذكروا دائماً 
بأنَّ أمريكا – على شأنها – 
ليستْ هيَ اللهَ العزيزَ القديرْ 
وأن أمريكا – على بأسها – 
لن تمنعَ الطيورَ أن تطيرْ 
قد تقتلُ الكبيرَ.. بارودةٌ 
صغيرةٌ.. في يدِ طفلٍ صغيرْ 
13 
ما بيننا.. وبينكم.. لا ينتهي بعامْ 
لا ينتهي بخمسةٍ.. أو عشرةٍ.. ولا بألفِ عامْ 
طويلةٌ معاركُ التحريرِ كالصيامْ 
ونحنُ باقونَ على صدوركمْ.. 
كالنقشِ في الرخامْ.. 
باقونَ في صوتِ المزاريبِ.. وفي أجنحةِ الحمامْ 
باقونَ في ذاكرةِ الشمسِ، وفي دفاترِ الأيامْ 
باقونَ في شيطنةِ الأولادِ.. في خربشةِ الأقلامْ 
باقونَ في الخرائطِ الملوّنهْ 
باقونَ في شعر امرئ القيس.. 
وفي شعر أبي تمّامْ.. 
باقونَ في شفاهِ من نحبّهمْ 
باقونَ في مخارجِ الكلامْ.. 
14 
موعدُنا حينَ يجيءُ المغيبْ 
موعدُنا القادمُ في تل أبيبْ 
"نصرٌ من اللهِ وفتحٌ قريبْ" 
15 
ليسَ حزيرانُ سوى يومٍ من الزمانْ 
وأجملُ الورودِ ما ينبتُ في حديقةِ الأحزانْ.. 
16 
للحزنِ أولادٌ سيكبرونْ.. 
للوجعِ الطويلِ أولادٌ سيكبرونْ 
للأرضِ، للحاراتِ، للأبوابِ، أولادٌ سيكبرونْ 
وهؤلاءِ كلّهمْ.. 
تجمّعوا منذُ ثلاثينَ سنهْ 
في غُرفِ التحقيقِ، في مراكزِ البوليسِ، في السجونْ 
تجمّعوا كالدمعِ في العيونْ 
وهؤلاءِ كلّهم.. 
في أيِّ.. أيِّ لحظةٍ 
من كلِّ أبوابِ فلسطينَ سيدخلونْ.. 
17 
..وجاءَ في كتابهِ تعالى: 
بأنكم من مصرَ تخرجونْ 
وأنكمْ في تيهها، سوفَ تجوعونَ، وتعطشونْ 
وأنكم ستعبدونَ العجلَ دونَ ربّكمْ 
وأنكم بنعمةِ الله عليكم سوفَ تكفرونْ 
وفي المناشير التي يحملُها رجالُنا 
زِدنا على ما قالهُ تعالى: 
سطرينِ آخرينْ: 
ومن ذُرى الجولانِ تخرجونْ 
وضفّةِ الأردنِّ تخرجونْ 
بقوّةِ السلاحِ تخرجونْ.. 
18 
سوفَ يموتُ الأعورُ الدجّالْ 
سوفَ يموتُ الأعورُ الدجّالْ 
ونحنُ باقونَ هنا، حدائقاً، وعطرَ برتقالْ 
باقونَ فيما رسمَ اللهُ على دفاترِ الجبالْ 
باقونَ في معاصرِ الزيتِ.. وفي الأنوالْ 
في المدِّ.. في الجزرِ.. وفي الشروقِ والزوالْ 
باقونَ في مراكبِ الصيدِ، وفي الأصدافِ، والرمالْ 
باقونَ في قصائدِ الحبِّ، وفي قصائدِ النضالْ 
باقونَ في الشعرِ، وفي الأزجالْ 
باقونَ في عطرِ المناديلِ.. 
في (الدَّبكةِ) و (الموَّالْ).. 
في القصصِ الشعبيِّ، والأمثالْ 
باقونَ في الكوفيّةِ البيضاءِ، والعقالْ 
باقونَ في مروءةِ الخيلِ، وفي مروءةِ الخيَّالْ 
باقونَ في (المهباجِ) والبُنِّ، وفي تحيةِ الرجالِ للرجالْ 
باقونَ في معاطفِ الجنودِ، في الجراحِ، في السُّعالْ 
باقونَ في سنابلِ القمحِ، وفي نسائمِ الشمالْ 
باقونَ في الصليبْ.. 
باقونَ في الهلالْ.. 
في ثورةِ الطلابِ، باقونَ، وفي معاولِ العمّالْ 
باقونَ في خواتمِ الخطبةِ، في أسِرَّةِ الأطفالْ 
باقونَ في الدموعْ.. 
باقونَ في الآمالْ 
19 
تسعونَ مليوناً من الأعرابِ خلفَ الأفقِ غاضبونْ 
با ويلكمْ من ثأرهمْ.. 
يومَ من القمقمِ يطلعونْ.. 
20 
لأنَّ هارونَ الرشيدَ ماتَ من زمانْ 
ولم يعدْ في القصرِ غلمانٌ، ولا خصيانْ 
لأنّنا مَن قتلناهُ، وأطعمناهُ للحيتانْ 
لأنَّ هارونَ الرشيدَ لم يعُدْ إنسانْ 
لأنَّهُ في تحتهِ الوثيرِ لا يعرفُ ما القدسَ.. وما بيسانْ 
فقد قطعنا رأسهُ، أمسُ، وعلّقناهُ في بيسانْ 
لأنَّ هارونَ الرشيدَ أرنبٌ جبانْ 
فقد جعلنا قصرهُ قيادةَ الأركانْ.. 
21 
ظلَّ الفلسطينيُّ أعواماً على الأبوابْ.. 
يشحذُ خبزَ العدلِ من موائدِ الذئابْ 
ويشتكي عذابهُ للخالقِ التوَّابْ 
وعندما.. أخرجَ من إسطبلهِ حصاناً 
وزيَّتَ البارودةَ الملقاةَ في السردابْ 
أصبحَ في مقدورهِ أن يبدأَ الحسابْ.. 
22 
نحنُ الذينَ نرسمُ الخريطهْ 
ونرسمُ السفوحَ والهضابْ.. 
نحنُ الذينَ نبدأُ المحاكمهْ 
ونفرضُ الثوابَ والعقابْ.. 
23 
العربُ الذين كانوا عندكم مصدّري أحلامْ 
تحوّلوا بعدَ حزيرانَ إلى حقلٍ من الألغامْ 
وانتقلت (هانوي) من مكانها.. 
وانتقلتْ فيتنامْ.. 
24 
حدائقُ التاريخِ دوماً تزهرُ.. 
ففي ذُرى الأوراسِ قد ماجَ الشقيقُ الأحمرُ.. 
وفي صحاري ليبيا.. أورقَ غصنٌ أخضرُ.. 
والعربُ الذين قلتُم عنهمُ: تحجّروا 
تغيّروا.. 
تغيّروا 
25 
أنا الفلسطينيُّ بعد رحلةِ الضياعِ والسّرابْ 
أطلعُ كالعشبِ من الخرابْ 
أضيءُ كالبرقِ على وجوهكمْ 
أهطلُ كالسحابْ 
أطلعُ كلَّ ليلةٍ.. 
من فسحةِ الدارِ، ومن مقابضِ الأبوابْ 
من ورقِ التوتِ، ومن شجيرةِ اللبلابْ 
من بركةِ الدارِ، ومن ثرثرةِ المزرابْ 
أطلعُ من صوتِ أبي.. 
من وجهِ أمي الطيبِ الجذّابْ 
أطلعُ من كلِّ العيونِ السودِ والأهدابْ 
ومن شبابيكِ الحبيباتِ، ومن رسائلِ الأحبابْ 
أفتحُ بابَ منزلي. 
أدخلهُ. من غيرِ أن أنتظرَ الجوابْ 
لأنني أنا.. السؤالُ والجوابْ 
26 
محاصرونَ أنتمُ بالحقدِ والكراهيهْ 
فمن هنا جيشُ أبي عبيدةٍ 
ومن هنا معاويهْ 
سلامُكم ممزَّقٌ.. 
وبيتُكم مطوَّقٌ 
كبيتِ أيِّ زانيهْ.. 
27 
نأتي بكوفيّاتنا البيضاءِ والسوداءْ 
نرسمُ فوقَ جلدكمْ إشارةَ الفداءْ 
من رحمِ الأيامِ نأتي كانبثاقِ الماءْ 
من خيمةِ الذُّل التي يعلكُها الهواءْ 
من وجعِ الحسينِ نأتي.. من أسى فاطمةَ الزهراءْ 
من أُحدٍ نأتي.. ومن بدرٍ.. ومن أحزانِ كربلاءْ 
نأتي لكي نصحّحَ التاريخَ والأشياءْ 
ونطمسَ الحروفَ.. 
في الشوارعِ العبريّةِ الأسماء
*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*يامشرفين اعملوا لينا مكان مخصص للشعر والخواطر
*

----------


## النسر2

*أضم صوتى للرائعه ساره فى أن يكون هناك ركن خاص للشعر 
وليس الشعر فقط فمن الممكن ان يكون هناك أقسام اخرى مفيده .....
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*انا مع الارهاب:-
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب 
إن نحن دافعنا عن بكل جرأة 
عن شعر بلقيس ... 
وعن شفاة ميسون ... 
وعن هند ... وعن دعد ... 
وعن لبنى ... وعن رباب ... 
عن مطر الكحل الذي 
ينزل كالوحي من الأهداب !! 
لن تجدوا في حوزتي 
قصيدة سرية ... 
أو لغة سرية ... 
أو كتبا سرية أسجنها في داخل 
الأبواب 
وليس عندي أبدا قصيدة واحدة 
تسير في الشارع وهي ترتدي 
الحجاب 
**** 
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب 
أذا كتبنا عن بقايا وطن ... 
مخلع ... مفكك مهترئ 
أشلاؤه تناثرت أشلاء ... 
عن وطن يبحث عن عنوانه ... 
وأمة ليس لها سماء !! 
*** 
عن وطن .. لم يبق من أشعاره 
العظيمة الأولى ... 
سوى قصائد الخنساء !! 
*** 
عن وطن لم يبق في آفاقه 
حرية حمراء .. أو زرقاء ... أو 
صفراء ... 
*** 
عن وطن ... يمنعنا ان نشتري 
الجريدة 
أو نسمع الأنباء ... 
عن وطن ... كل العصافير به 
ممنوعة دوما من الغناء ... 
عن وطن ... 
كتابه تعودوا أن يكتبوا 
من شدة الرعب ... 
على الهواء !! 
*** 
عن وطن يشبه حال الشعر في 
بلادنا 
فهو كلام سائب ... 
مرتجل ... 
مستورد... 
وأعجمي الوجه واللسان ... 
فما له بداية ... 
ولا له نهاية ... 
ولا له علاقة بالناس ... أو 
بالأرض ... 
أو بمأزق الإنسان !! 
*** 
عن وطن ... 
يمشي إلى مفاوضات السلم 
دونما كرامة ... 
ودونما حذاء !! 
*** 
عن وطن رجاله بالوا على 
أنفسهم خوفا ... 
ولم يبق سوى النساء !! 
*** 
الملح ... في عيوننا ... 
والملح في شفاهنا.. 
والملح ... في كلامنا 
فهل يكون القحط في نفوسنا 
إرثا أتانا من بني قحطان ؟؟ 
لم يبق في أمتنا معاوية ... 
ولا أبو سفيان ... 
لم يبق من يقول (لا) ... 
في وجه من تنازلوا 
عن بيتنا .. وخبزنا .. وزيتنا ... 
وحولوا تاريخنا الزاهي... 
إلى دكان !! 
*** 
لم يبق في حياتنا قصيدة ... 
ما فقدت عفافها ... 
في مضجع السلطان... 
** 
لقد تعودنا على هواننا .. 
ماذا من الإنسان يبقى ... 
حين يعتاد الهوان؟؟ 
** 
عن أسامة بن منقذ ... 
وعقبة بن نافع ... 
عن عمر ... عن حمزة ... 
عن خالد يزحف نحو الشام ... 
ابحث عن معتصم بالله ... 
حتى ينقذ النساء من وحشية 
السبي ... 
ومن ألسنة النيران !! 
ابحث عن رجال آخر 
الزمان... 
فلا أرى في الليل إلا قططا 
مذعورة ... 
تخشى علي أرواحها ... 
من سلطة الفئران !! 
*** 
هل العمي القومي ...قد أصابنا 
وهو أبكم ؟ 
أم نحن نشكو من عمى الألوان 
** 
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ... 
أذا رفضنا موتنا ... 
بجرافات إسرائيل ... 
تنكش في ترابنا ... 
تنكش في تاريخنا ... 
تنكش في إنجيلنا ... 
تنكش في قرآننا ... 
تنكش في تراب أنبيائنا ... 
إن كان هذا ذنبنا 
ما أجمل الإرهاب .... 
*** 
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ... 
إذا رفضنا محونا .... 
على يد المغول ... واليهود 
... والبرابرة ... 
إذا رمينا حجرا ... 
على زجاج مجلس الأمن الذي 
استولى عليه القياصرة !! 
*** 
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ... 
إذارفضنا أن نفاوض الذئب 
وأن نمد كفنا لعاهرة !! 
** 
أمريكا ... 
ضد ثقافات البشر... 
وهي بلا ثقافة ... 
ضد حضارات الحضر 
وهي بلا حضارة 
أمريكا ... 
بناية عملاقة 
ليس لها حيطان !! 
*** 
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ... 
إذا رفضنا زمنا 
صارت به أمريكا 
المغرورة ... الغنية ... القوية 
مترجما محلفا ... 
للغة العبرية !! 
** 
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ... 
إذا رمينا وردة ... 
للقدس ... 
للخليل ... 
أو لغزة ... 
والناصرة ... 
إذا حملنا الخبز والماء ... 
إلى طروادة المحاصرة ... 
* 
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ... 
إذا رفعنا صوتنا 
ضد كل الشعوبيين من قادتنا ... 
وكل من قد غيروا سروجهم ... 
وانتقلوا من وحدويين ... 
إلى سماسرة !! 
*** 
إذا اقترفنا مهنة الثقافة ... 
إذا تمردنا على أوامر 
الخليفة 
العظيم .. والخلافة ... 
إذا قرأنا كتبا في الفقه 
... والسياسة ... 
إذا ذكرنا ربنا تعالى... 
إذا تلونا (سورة الفتح) .. 
وأصغينا إلى خطبة يوم الجمعة 
فنحن ضالعون في الإرهاب !! 
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ... 
إن نحن دافعنا عن الأرض 
وعن كرامة التراب 
إذا تمردنا على اغتصاب الشعب 
واغتصابنا ... 
إذاحمينا آخر النخيل في 
صحرائنا ... 
وآخر النجوم في سمائنا ... 
وآخرالحروف في أسمائنا ... 
وآخر الحليب في أثداء أمهاتنا 
إن كان هذا ذنبنا ... 
ما أروع الإرهاب !! 
*** 
أنا مع الإرهاب ... 
إن كان يستطيع أن ينقذني 
من المهاجرين من روسيا ... 
ورومانيا، وهنقاريا، وبولونيا ... 
وحطوا في فلسطين على أكتافنا 
ليسرقوا ... مآذن القدس ... 
وباب المسجد الأقصى ... 
ويسرقوا النقوش ... 
والقباب ... 
** 
أنا مع الإرهاب ... 
إن كان يستطيع أن يحرر 
المسيح ... 
ومريم العذراء ... 
والمدينة المقدسة ... 
من سفراء الموت والخراب !! 
*** 
بالأمس ... 
كان الشارع القومي في بلادنا 
يصهل كالحصان ... 
وكانت الساحات أنهارا 
تفيض عنفوان ... 
وبعد أوسلو ... 
لم يعد في فمنا أسنان ... 
فهل تحولنا إلى شعب 
من العميان .. والخرسان ؟؟ 
*** 
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ... 
إن نحن دافعنا بكل قوة 
عن إرثنا الشعري 
عن حائطنا القومي .. 
عن حضارة الوردة .. 
عن ثقافة النايات .. في جبالنا 
وعن مرايا الأعين السوداء 
** 
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ... 
إن نحن دافعنا بما نكتبه ... 
عن زرقة البحر ... 
وعن رائحة الحبر 
وعن حرية الحرف ... 
وعن قدسية الكتاب !! 
*** 
أنا مع الإرهاب ... 
إن كان يستطيع أن يحرر الشعب 
من الطغاة .. والطغيان ... 
وينقذ الإنسان من وحشية الإنسان 
ويرجع الليمون والزيتون 
والحسون 
للجنوب من لبنان ... 
ويرجع البسمة للجولان .... 
*** 
أنا مع الإرهاب ... 
إن كان يستطيع أن ينقذني 
من قيصر اليهود ... 
أو من قيصر الرومان !! 
*** 
أنا مع الإرهاب ... 
ما دام هذا العالم الجديد ... 
مقتسما 
ما بين امريكا .. وإسرائيل 
بالمناصفة !! 
*** 
أنا مع الإرهاب ... 
بكل ما أملك من شعر 
ومن نثر ... 
وممن أنياب ... 
ما دام هذا العالم الجديد ... 
بين يدي قصاب !!(جزار) 
** 
أنا مع الإرهاب 
ما دام هذا العالم الجديد 
قد صنفنا 
من فئة الذباب !! 
** 
أنا مع الإرهاب ... 
إن كان مجلس الشيوخ في 
أمريكا .. 
هو الذي في يده الحساب 
وهو الذي يقرر الثواب ... 
والعقاب !! 
*** 
أنا مع الإرهاب ... 
ما دام هذا العالم الجديد ... 
يكره في أعماقه 
رائحة الأعراب !! 
*** 
انا مع الإرهاب ... 
ما دام هذا العالم الجديد ... 
يريد أن يذبح أطفالي ... 
ويرميهم إلى الكلاب !! 
** 
من أجل هذا كله ... 
أرفع صوتي عاليا : 
أنا مع الإرهاب !! 
أنا مع الإرهاب !! 
أنا مع الإرهاب !!...
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*حب بلا حدود
يا سيِّدتي: 
كنتِ أهم امرأةٍ في تاريخي 
قبل رحيل العامْ. 
أنتِ الآنَ.. أهمُّ امرأةٍ 
بعد ولادة هذا العامْ.. 
أنتِ امرأةٌ لا أحسبها بالساعاتِ وبالأيَّامْ. 
أنتِ امرأةٌ.. 
صُنعَت من فاكهة الشِّعرِ.. 
ومن ذهب الأحلامْ.. 
أنتِ امرأةٌ.. كانت تسكن جسدي 
قبل ملايين الأعوامْ.. 
-2- 
يا سيِّدتي: 
يالمغزولة من قطنٍ وغمامْ. 
يا أمطاراً من ياقوتٍ.. 
يا أنهاراً من نهوندٍ.. 
يا غاباتِ رخام.. 
يا من تسبح كالأسماكِ بماءِ القلبِ.. 
وتسكنُ في العينينِ كسربِ حمامْ. 
لن يتغيرَ شيءٌ في عاطفتي.. 
في إحساسي.. 
في وجداني.. في إيماني.. 
فأنا سوف أَظَلُّ على دين الإسلامْ.. 
-3- 
يا سيِّدتي: 
لا تَهتّمي في إيقاع الوقتِ وأسماء السنواتْ. 
أنتِ امرأةٌ تبقى امرأةً.. في كلَِ الأوقاتْ. 
سوف أحِبُّكِ.. 
عند دخول القرن الواحد والعشرينَ.. 
وعند دخول القرن الخامس والعشرينَ.. 
وعند دخول القرن التاسع والعشرينَ.. 
و سوفَ أحبُّكِ.. 
حين تجفُّ مياهُ البَحْرِ.. 
وتحترقُ الغاباتْ.. 
-4- 
يا سيِّدتي: 
أنتِ خلاصةُ كلِّ الشعرِ.. 
ووردةُ كلِّ الحرياتْ. 
يكفي أن أتهجى إسمَكِ.. 
حتى أصبحَ مَلكَ الشعرِ.. 
وفرعون الكلماتْ.. 
يكفي أن تعشقني امرأةٌ مثلكِ.. 
حتى أدخُلَ في كتب التاريخِ.. 
وتُرفعَ من أجلي الراياتْ.. 
-5- 
يا سيِّدتي 
لا تَضطربي مثلَ الطائرِ في زَمَن الأعيادْ. 
لَن يتغيرَ شيءٌ منّي. 
لن يتوقّفَ نهرُ الحبِّ عن الجريانْ. 
لن يتوقف نَبضُ القلبِ عن الخفقانْ. 
لن يتوقف حَجَلُ الشعرِ عن الطيرانْ. 
حين يكون الحبُ كبيراً.. 
والمحبوبة قمراً.. 
لن يتحول هذا الحُبُّ 
لحزمَة قَشٍّ تأكلها النيرانْ... 
-6- 
يا سيِّدتي: 
ليس هنالكَ شيءٌ يملأ عَيني 
لا الأضواءُ.. 
ولا الزيناتُ.. 
ولا أجراس العيد.. 
ولا شَجَرُ الميلادْ. 
لا يعني لي الشارعُ شيئاً. 
لا تعني لي الحانةُ شيئاً. 
لا يعنيني أي كلامٍ 
يكتبُ فوق بطاقاتِ الأعيادْ. 
-7- 
يا سيِّدتي: 
لا أتذكَّرُ إلا صوتُكِ 
حين تدقُّ نواقيس الآحادْ. 
لا أتذكرُ إلا عطرُكِ 
حين أنام على ورق الأعشابْ. 
لا أتذكر إلا وجهُكِ.. 
حين يهرهر فوق ثيابي الثلجُ.. 
وأسمعُ طَقْطَقَةَ الأحطابْ.. 
-8- 
ما يُفرِحُني يا سيِّدتي 
أن أتكوَّمَ كالعصفور الخائفِ 
بين بساتينِ الأهدابْ... 
-9- 
ما يَبهرني يا سيِّدتي 
أن تهديني قلماً من أقلام الحبرِ.. 
أعانقُهُ.. 
وأنام سعيداً كالأولادْ... 
-10- 
يا سيِّدتي: 
ما أسعدني في منفاي 
أقطِّرُ ماء الشعرِ.. 
وأشرب من خمر الرهبانْ 
ما أقواني.. 
حين أكونُ صديقاً 
للحريةِ.. والإنسانْ... 
-11- 
يا سيِّدتي: 
كم أتمنى لو أحببتُكِ في عصر التَنْويرِ.. 
وفي عصر التصويرِ.. 
وفي عصرِ الرُوَّادْ 
كم أتمنى لو قابلتُكِ يوماً 
في فلورنسَا. 
أو قرطبةٍ. 
أو في الكوفَةِ 
أو في حَلَبٍ. 
أو في بيتٍ من حاراتِ الشامْ... 
-12- 
يا سيِّدتي: 
كم أتمنى لو سافرنا 
نحو بلادٍ يحكمها الغيتارْ 
حيث الحبُّ بلا أسوارْ 
والكلمات بلا أسوارْ 
والأحلامُ بلا أسوارْ 
-13- 
يا سيِّدتي: 
لا تَنشَغِلي بالمستقبلِ، يا سيدتي 
سوف يظلُّ حنيني أقوى مما كانَ.. 
وأعنفَ مما كانْ.. 
أنتِ امرأةٌ لا تتكرَّرُ.. في تاريخ الوَردِ.. 
وفي تاريخِ الشعْرِ.. 
وفي ذاكرةَ الزنبق والريحانْ... 
-14- 
يا سيِّدةَ العالَمِ 
لا يُشغِلُني إلا حُبُّكِ في آتي الأيامْ 
أنتِ امرأتي الأولى. 
أمي الأولى 
رحمي الأولُ 
شَغَفي الأولُ 
شَبَقي الأوَّلُ 
طوق نجاتي في زَمَن الطوفانْ... 
-15- 
يا سيِّدتي: 
يا سيِّدة الشِعْرِ الأُولى 
هاتي يَدَكِ اليُمْنَى كي أتخبَّأ فيها.. 
هاتي يَدَكِ اليُسْرَى.. 
كي أستوطنَ فيها.. 
قولي أيَّ عبارة حُبٍّ 
حتى تبتدئَ الأعيادْ
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*لابد ان استاذ الوطن
يا صديقتي
في هذه الأيام يا صديقتي.. 
تخرج من جيوبنا فراشة صيفية تدعى الوطن. 
تخرج من شفاهنا عريشة شامية تدعى الوطن. 
تخرج من قمصاننا
مآذن... بلابل ..جداول ..قرنفل..سفرجل. 
عصفورة مائية تدعى الوطن. 
أريد أن أراك يا سيدتي.. 
لكنني أخاف أن أجرح إحساس الوطن.. 
أريد أن أهتف إليك يا سيدتي
لكنني أخاف أن تسمعني نوافذ الوطن. 
أريد أن أمارس الحب على طريقتي
لكنني أخجل من حماقتي
أمام أحزان الوطن.
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*ارجو التثبيت يامشرف الركن
اذا امكن
*

----------


## acba77

*مشكوووووووووووووور
*

----------


## النسر2

*شكرا سيدتى
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يا سلام ياسلام
                        	*

----------


## النسر2

*نزار قباني

نزار قباني دبلوماسي و شاعر عربي. ولد في دمشق (سوريا) عام 1923 من عائلة دمشقية عريقة هي أسرة قباني ، حصل على البكالوريا من مدرسة الكلية العلمية الوطنية بدمشق ، ثم التحق بكلية الحقوق بالجامعة السورية وتخرّج فيها عام 1945 . 
يقول نزار قباني عن نشأته "ولدت في دمشق في آذار (مارس) 1923 في بيت وسيع، كثير الماء والزهر، من منازل دمشق القديمة، والدي توفيق القباني، تاجر وجيه في حيه، عمل في الحركة الوطنية ووهب حياته وماله لها. تميز أبي بحساسية نادرة وبحبه للشعر ولكل ما هو جميل. ورث الحس الفني المرهف بدوره عن عمه أبي خليل القباني الشاعر والمؤلف والملحن والممثل وباذر أول بذرة في نهضة المسرح المصري. امتازت طفولتي بحب عجيب للاكتشاف وتفكيك الأشياء وردها إلى أجزائها ومطاردة الأشكال النادرة وتحطيم الجميل من الألعاب بحثا عن المجهول الأجمل. عنيت في بداية حياتي بالرسم. فمن الخامسة إلى الثانية عشرة من عمري كنت أعيش في بحر من الألوان. أرسم على الأرض وعلى الجدران وألطخ كل ما تقع عليه يدي بحثا عن أشكال جديدة. ثم انتقلت بعدها إلى الموسيقى ولكن مشاكل الدراسة الثانوية أبعدتني عن هذه الهواية". 
التحق بعد تخرجة بالعمل الدبلوماسي ، وتنقل خلاله بين القاهرة ، وأنقرة ، ولندن ، ومدريد ، وبكين ، ولندن. وفي ربيع 1966 ، ترك نزار العمل الدبلوماسي وأسس في بيروت دارا للنشر تحمل اسمه ، وتفرغ للشعر. وكانت ثمرة مسيرته الشعرية إحدى وأربعين مجموعة شعرية ونثرية، كانت أولها " قالت لي السمراء " 1944 . 
بدأ أولاً بكتابة الشعر التقليدي ثم انتقل إلى الشعر العمودي، وساهم في تطوير الشعر العربي الحديث إلى حد كبير. يعتبر نزار مؤسس مدرسة شعريه و فكرية، تناولت دواوينه الأربعة الأولى قصائد رومانسية. وكان ديوان "قصائد من نزار قباني" الصادر عام 1956 نقطة تحول في شعر نزار، حيث تضمن هذا الديوان قصيدة "خبز وحشيش وقمر" التي انتقدت بشكل لاذع خمول المجتمع العربي. واثارت ضده عاصفة شديدة حتى أن طالب رجال الدين في سوريا بطرده من الخارجية وفصله من العمل الدبلوماسي. تميز قباني أيضاً بنقده السياسي القوي، من أشهر قصائده السياسية "هوامش على دفتر النكسة" 1967 التي تناولت هزيمة العرب على أيدي إسرائيل في نكسة حزيران. من أهم أعماله "حبيبتي" (1961)، "الرسم بالكلمات" (1966) و"قصائد حب عربية" (1993). 
كان لانتحار شقيقته التي أجبرت على الزواج من رجل لم تحبه، أثر كبير في حياته, قرر بعدها محاربة كل الاشياء التي تسببت في موتها. عندما سؤل نزار قبانى اذا كان يعتبر نفسة ثائراً, أجاب الشاعر :" ان الحب في العالم العربي سجين و أنا اريد تحريرة، اريد تحرير الحس و الجسد العربي بشعري، أن العلاقة بين الرجل و المرأة في مجتمعنا غير سليمة". 
تزوّج نزار قباني مرتين، الأولى من ابنة عمه "زهراء آقبيق" وأنجب منها هدباء و وتوفيق . و الثانية عراقية هي "بلقيس الراوي" و أنجب منها عُمر و زينب . توفي ابنه توفيق و هو في السابعة عشرة من عمرة مصاباً بمرض القلب و كانت وفاتة صدمة كبيرة لنزار، و قد رثاة في قصيدة إلى الأمير الدمشقي توفيق قباني. وفي عام 1982 قُتلت بلقيس الراوي في انفجار السفارة العراقية ببيروت، وترك رحيلها أثراً نفسياً سيئاً عند نزار ورثاها بقصيدة شهيرة تحمل اسمها بلقيس ..
بعد مقتل بلقيس ترك نزار بيروت وتنقل في باريس وجنيف حتى استقر به المقام في لندن التي قضى بها الأعوام الخمسة عشر الأخيرة من حياته . ومن لندن كان نزار يكتب أشعاره ويثير المعارك والجدل ..خاصة قصائده السياسة خلال فترة التسعينات مثل : متى يعلنون وفاة العرب؟؟ ، و المهرولون . 
وافته المنية في لندن يوم 30/4/1998 عن عمر يناهز 75 عاما قضى منها اكثر من 50 عاماً في الحب و السياسة و الثوره . 
كل الأساطير ماتت …. 
بموتك … وانتحرت شهرزاد .


﻿ 
﻿ 



*

----------


## النسر2

*حبيبتي هي القانون

أيتها الأنثى التي في صوتها 

تمتزج الفضة . . بالنبيذ . . بالأمطار 

ومن مرايا ركبتيها يطلع النهار 

ويستعد العمر للإبحار 

أيتها الأنثى التي 

يختلط البحر بعينيها مع الزيتون 

يا وردتي 

ونجمتي 

وتاج رأسي 

ربما أكون 

مشاغبا . . أو فوضوي الفكر 

أو مجنون 

إن كنت مجنونا . . وهذا ممكن 

فأنت يا سيدتي 

مسؤولة عن ذلك الجنون 

أو كنت ملعونا وهذا ممكن 

فكل من يمارس الحب بلا إجازة 

في العالم الثالث 

يا سيدتي ملعون 

فسامحيني مرة واحدة 

إذا انا خرجت عن حرفية القانون 

فما الذي أصنع يا ريحانتي ؟ 

إن كان كل امرأة أحببتها 

صارت هي القانون
*

----------


## النسر2

*                     بعض الاعمال النثريه للشاعر نزار قبانى 
حكاية الشعر آحكاية الوردة التي ترتجف على الرابية ، مخدة من العبير.. وقميصاً من الدم ..
 إنك تحبها هذه الكتلة الملتهبة من الحرير التي تغمز إصبعك ، وأنفك ، وخيالك ، وقلبك ، دون أن يدور في خلدك أن تمزقها ، وتقطع قميصها الأحمر ، لتقف على سر هذا الجهاز الجميل الذي يحدث لك هذه الهزة العجيبة ، وهذه الحالة السمحة ، القريرة ، التي تغرق فيها .... وحين تفكر في هذا الإثم يوماً ، فتشق هذه اللفائف المعطورة ، وتذبح هذه الأوراق الصبية ، لتمد أنفك في هذا الوعاء الأنيق ، الذي يفرز لك العطر ، ويعصر لك قلبه لوناً ، حين تدور في رأسك هذه الفكرة المجرمة ، لا يبقى على راحتك غير جثة الجمال .. وجنازة العطر .
وفي الفن ، آما في الطبيعة ، وفي القصيدة آما في الوردة وآما في اللوحة البارعة ، يجب أن لا نعمد إلى تقطيع القصيدة ، هذا الشريط الباهر الندي من المعاني ، والأصباغ ، والصور ، والدندنة المنغومة . حرامٌ أن نمزق القصيدة لنحصي ( آمية ) المعاني التي تنضم عليها ، ونحصر عدد تفاعيلها ، وخفي زحافاتها ، ونقف على ( لون ) بحرها .. فالإحصاء ، والسحاب ، والتحليل ، والفكر المنطقي يجب أن تتوارى آلها ساعة التلقين المبدع .
 لأن آل هذه الملكات العقلانية الحاسبة ، فاشلة في ميدان الروح .. فالقمر .. هذا الينبوع المفضض الذي بذر على الكون جدائل الياسمين .. يحدث لك ولي ولكل إنسان حالة حبيبة ملائمة . إنك تفتح قلبك له ، وتغمس أهدابك في سائله الزنبقي دون أن تعرف عن هذا ( الجميل ) أآثر من أنه قمر . ولو اتفق أن أوضح لك فلكيٍ سر القمر ، وأجواءه ، وجباله الجرداء ، وقممه المرعبة ، وأدار لك الحديث عن معادنه ، ودرجة حرارته ورطوبته، إذن لأشفقت على قلبك ، وأسدلت ستارتك .. إذن ، فلنقرأ آما ننظر إلى القمر .. بطفولة ، وعفوية ، واستغراق .
 فالتذوق الفني آما قال الفيلسوف الايطالي آروتشه في آتابه ( المجمل في هو Intuition فلسفة الفن ) هو عبارة عن ( حدس غنائي ) . والحدس الصورة الأولى للمعرفة ، وسابق لكل معرفة ، وهو من شأن المخيلة ، وهو بتعبير آخر الإدراك الخالي من أي عنصر منطقي . إذن فكل أثر فني يجب أن يستقبل عن طريق ( الإدراك الحدسي ) لا ( المنطقي ) أو ( الذهني ) ، لأن هذا النوع الأخير من الإدراك ميدانه العلم والظواهر المادية . يقول آروتشه : " .. على الناقد أن يقف أمام مبدعات الفن موقف المتعبد لا موقف القاضي ، ولا موقف الناصح ، وما الناقد إلا فنانٌ آخر يحس ما أحسه الفنان الأول فيعيش حدسه مرة ثانية ، ولا يختلف عنه إلا في أنه يعيش بصورةٍ واعيةٍ ما عاشه الفنان بصورة غي واعيةٍ .. ". ومتى تم انتقال هذه السيالة الدافئة من الأصباغ ، والنغم ، والغريزة والإنفعال .. إليك ، تنتهي مهمة الشعر ، فهو ليس أآثر من (آهربةٍ جميلة) تصدم عصبك ، وتنقلك إلى واحاتٍ مضيئة مزروعة على أجفان السحاب . * مهمة القصيدة آمهمة الفراشة .. هذه تضع على فم الزهرة دفعة واحدة جميع ما جنته من عطر ورحيق ، منتقلة بين الجبل والحقل والسياج .. وتلك – أي القصيدة – تفرغ في قلب القارئ شحنة من الطاقة الروحية تحتوي على جميع أجزاء النفس ، وتنتظم الحياة آلها . يجب أن لا نطلب من الشعر أآثر من هذا . ويتجنى على الشعر الذين يريدون منه أن يغل غلة ، وينتج ريعاً . 
فهو زينة وتحفة باذخة فحسب .. آآنية الورد التي تستريح على منضدتي ، لست أرجو منها أآثر من صحبة الأناقة .. وصداقة العطر .. لذلك نشأت على آره عنيد للشعر الذي يراد من نظمه إقامة ملجأ .. أو بناء تكية .. أو حصر قواعد اللغة العربية ، أو تأريخ ميلاد صبي ، أو تعداد مآثر الميت على رخامة قبره . قرأت في طفولتي تعاريف آثيرة للشعر ، وأهزل هذه التعاريف " الشعر هو الكلام الموزون المقفى ".
أليس من المخجل أن يلقن المعلمون العرب تلاميذهم في هذا العصر ، عصر فلق الذرة ، ومراودة القمر ، مثل هذه الأآذوبة البلهاء ؟ ماذا تقول للشاعر ، هذا الرجل الذي يحمل بين رئتيه قلب الله ، ويضطرب على أصابعه الجحيم ، وآيف نعتذر لهذا الإنسان الإله الذي تداعب أشواقه النجوم ، وتفزع تنهداته الليل ، ويتكئ على مخدته الصباح ، آيف نعتذر له بعد أن نقول له عن قصيدته التي حبكها من وهج شرايينه ، ونسجها من ريش أهدابه " إنها آلام " !. وآلمة ( آلام ) هذه .. تقف في قلبي يابسة آالشوآة ، لأن ما يدور بين الباعة على رصيف الشارع هو آلام . والضجة التي ترتفع في سوق البورصة هي مجموعة من الكلام الموزون .. أيضاً . فهل الشعر عند سادتنا العروضيون هو هذا النوع من الكلام ، دون أن يكون ثمة فرقٌ بين آلام ( ممتاز ) وآلام ( رخيص ) ؟ ويقال في تعريف ثانٍ للشعر إنه تصوير للطبيعة . وأنا أقول إن الفن هو صنع الطبيعة مرة ثانية ، على صورة أآمل ، نسق أروع . الطبيعة وحدها ، فقيرة ، عاجزة ، مقيدة بأبدية القوانين المفروضة عليها هذه الزهرة تنبت في شهر آذا .. وهذا النبع يتفجر إذا انعقدت السحب مطراً ، وهذا النوع من العصافير يرحل عن البيادر في أوائل الشتاء . أما في الفن فإنك تشم رائحة الأعشاب لمجرد تصفحك ديوان ابن زيدون ، وإنك لتستطيع أن تستمع إلى وشوشة الينابيع وأنت أمام الموقد ، تقرأ ما آتب البحتري واين المعتز .
 أستطيع في أي موسم أن أغلق نافذتي ، وأمد يدي إلى مكتبي لأنعم بالورد والماء وبالعطر وبزقزقة العصافير المغنية ، وهي تتفجر من دواوين المتنبي ، وبولدير ، وبول فيرلين ، وأبي نواس ، وبشار ، فتحيل مخدعي إلى مزرعةٍ يصلي على ترابها الضوء والعبير . الوردة الحمراء على الرابية تموت . ولكن الوردة المزروعة في قصيدة فلان لا تزال توزع عطرها على الناس وتقطر دمعها على أصابعهم .
 إذن فما هو الشعر ؟

آل ما قيل في هذا الموضوع لا يتعدى دراسة مظاهر التجربة الخارجية لا التجربة ذاتها ، آما يدرس العالم النفسي نتائج الغضب والانفعال والسرور على جسد الإنسان ، وآما يدرس علماء الفيزياء آثار التيار الكهربائي من ضوء وحرارة وحرآة . وجميع ما قرأته من نظريات المعنى ، والفكرة ، والصورة ، واللفظ ، والخيال ، ونسبة آل منها في البيت ، إنما تدرس آثار التجربة الشعرية في العالم الخارجي ، أي بعد انتقالها من جبين الشاعر إلى الورق .
لا أجرؤ على تحديد جوهر الشعر .. لأنه يهزأ بالحدود . ثم ماذا يضير الشعر إذا لم نجد له تعريفاً ؟ ألسنا نتقبل أآثر الأشياء التي تحيط بنا دون مناقشة ؟ فالروائح ، والألوان ، والأصوات التي يسبح آياننا فيها .. تبعث اللذة فينا دون أن نعرف شيئاً عن مادتها وترآيبها . وهل تخسر الوردة شيئاً من فتنتها إذا جهلنا تاريخ حياتها ؟ لنتواضع إذن على القول : إن الشعر آهربة جميلة ، لا تعمر طويلاً ، تكون النفس خلالها بجميع عناصرها من عاطفة ، وخيال ، وذاآرة ، وغريزةٍ ، مسربلة بالموسيقا . ومتى اآتست الهنيهة الشعرية ريش النغم ، آان الشعر . فهو بتعبير موجز ( النفس الملحنة ) . لا تعرف هذه الهنيهة الشاعرة موسماً ولا موعداً مضروباً ، فكأنها فوق المواسم والمواعيد . وأنا لا أعرف مهنة يجهل صاحبها ماهيتها أآثر من هذه المهنة التي تغزل النار .. ... والذي أقرره ، أن الشعر يصنع نفسه بنفسه ، وينسج ثوبه بيديه وراء ستائر النفس ، حتى إذا نمت له أسباب الوجود ، واآتسى رداء النغم ، ارتجف أحرفا تلهث على الورق .. ولقد اقتنعت أن جهدي لا يقدم ولا يؤخر في ميعاد ولادة القصيدة ، فأنا على العكس أعيق الولادة إذا حاولت أن أفعل شيئاً . آم مرةٍ .. ومرةٍ .. إتخذت لنفسي وضع من يريد أن ينظم ، وألقيت بنفسي في أحضان مقعدٍ وثير ، وأمسكت بالقلم ، وأحرقت أآثر من لفافة .. فلم يفتح الله علي بحرفٍ واحدٍ . حتى إذا آنت أعبر الطريق بين ألوف العابرين ، أو آنت في حلقة صاخبةٍ من الأصدقاء ، دغدغني ألف خاطر أشقر .. وحملتني ألف أرجوحةٍ إلى حيث تفنى المسافات .
والشعر يحيط بالوجود آله ، وينطلق في آل الاتجاهات ، فترسم ريشته المليح والقبيح ، وتتناول المترف والمبتذل ، والرفيع والوضيع . ويخطئ الذين يظنون أنه خط صاعدٌ دائماً ، لأن الدعوة إلى الفضيلة ليست مهمة الفن بل مهمة الأديان وعلم الأخلاق . وأنا أؤمن بجمال القبح ، ولذة الألم ، وطهارة الإثم . فهي آلها أشياء صحيحة في نظر الفنان . تصوير مخدع موسى ، واردٌ في منطق الفن ومعقول ، وهو من أسخى مواضيع الفن وأغزرها ألواناً . أما المومس من حيث آونها إناءً من الإثم ، خطأ من أخطاء المجتمع ، فهذا موضوع آخر تعالجه المذاهب الاجتماعية وعلم الأخلاق . يقول مروتشه في نقد المذهب الأخلاقي في الفن : " إن العمل الفني لا يمكن فعلاً نفعياً يتجه إلى بلوغ لذة أو استعباد ألم ، لأن الفن من حيث هو فن لا شأن له بالمنفعة . وقد لوحظ من قديم الأزمان أن الفن ليس ناشئاً عن الإرادة . ولئن آانت الإرادة قوام الإنسان الخير ، فليست قوام الإنسان الفنان . فقد تعبر الصورة عن فعل يحمد أو يذم من الناحية الخلقية ، ولكن الصورة من حيث هي صورة لا يمكن أن تحمد أو تذم من الناحية الأخلاقية؟ لأنه ليس ثمة حكمٌ أخلاقي يمكن أن يصدر عن عاقل ، ويكون موضوعه صورة . " إن الفنان فنان لا أآثر ، أي إنسان يحب ويعبر ، ليس الفنان من حيث هو فنان عالماً ، ولا فيلسوفاً ولا أخلاقياً . وقد تنصب عليه صفة التخلق من حيث هو إنسان ، أما من حيث هو فنان خلاق ، فلا نستطيع أن نطلب إليه إلا شيئاً واحداً ، هو التكافؤ التام بين ما ينتج وما بشعر به .. ". لو صح لنا أن نقبل ما زعمته المدرسة الأخلاقية في الفن لمات الفن مختنقاً بأبخرة المعابد ، ولوجب أن نحطم آل التماثيل العارية التي نحتها ميشيل أنجلو ، والصور البارعة التي رسمها رفائيل .. لأنها إثم يجب أن لا تقع فيه العين . لو ذهبنا مع أشياع هذه المدرسة إلى حيث يريدون ، لوجب أن نخرج من حظيرة الجيد قصيدة النابغة التي قالها في زوجة النعمان وقد انزلق مئزرها عن نهديها .. شابين .. مرتعشين : سقط النصيف ولم ترد إسقاطه فتناولته واتفقنا باليد ... ولكان علينا أن نلعن النابغة ، ونعتبره ضالاً لا يستحق أن نقرأ سيرته وأشعاره .
وبعد .. وبعد .. ففي يد القارئ حروفٌ دافئة تتحرك على بياض الورق ، وتتسلق أصابعه لتعانق قلبه . هذه الأحرف لم أآتبها لفئةٍ خاصةٍ من الناس روضوا خيالهم على تذوق الشعر ، وهيأتهم ثقافاتهم لهذا . لا .. إنني أآتب لأي ( إنسان ) مثلي يشترك معي في الإنسانية ، وتوجد بين خلايا عقله ، خلية تهتز للعاطفة الصافية ، وللواحات المزروعة وراء مدى الظن .. أريد أن يكون الفن ملكاً لكل الناس آالهواء ، وآالماء ، وآغناء العصافير ، يجب أن لا يحرم منها أحد . إذن ، يجب أن نعمم الفن ، وأن نجعله بعيد الشمول . ومتى آان لنا ذلك استطعنا أن نجلب الجماهير المتهالكة على الشوك ، والطين ، والمادة الفارغة ، إلى عالم أسواره النجوم ، وأرضه مفروشة بالبريق . متى جذبنا الجماهير إلى قمتنا ، نبذوا أنانيتهم ، وتخلوا عن شهوة الدم ، وخلعوا أثواب ردائهم ، وهكذا يغمر السلام الأرض ، وينبت الريحان في مكان الشوك . إنني أحلم ( بالمدينة الشاعرة ) لتكون إلى جانب مدينة الفارابي (الفاضلة). وحينئذ فقط . يكتشف الإنسان نفسه ، ويعرف الله .. وفي سبيل هذه الفلسفة ، فلسفة الغناء العفوي ، حاولت فيما آتبت أن أرد قلبي إلا طفولته ، وأتخير ألفاظاً مبسطة ، مهموسة الرنين ، وأختار من أوزان الشعر ألطفها على الأذن . فإذا أحس القارئ بأن قلبي صار مكان قلبه ، وانتفض بين أضلاعه هو ، وأنه يعرفني قبل أن يعرفني ، وأنني صرت فماً له وحنجرة ، فلقد أدرآت غايتي ، وحققت حلمي الأبيض ، وهو أن اجعل الشعر يقوم في آل منزل إلى جانب الخبز والماء ...
*

----------


## النسر2

*بعض الاعمال النثريه للشاعر نزار قبانى 
حكاية الشعر آحكاية الوردة التي ترتجف على الرابية ، مخدة من العبير.. وقميصاً من الدم ..
إنك تحبها هذه الكتلة الملتهبة من الحرير التي تغمز إصبعك ، وأنفك ، وخيالك ، وقلبك ، دون أن يدور في خلدك أن تمزقها ، وتقطع قميصها الأحمر ، لتقف على سر هذا الجهاز الجميل الذي يحدث لك هذه الهزة العجيبة ، وهذه الحالة السمحة ، القريرة ، التي تغرق فيها .... وحين تفكر في هذا الإثم يوماً ، فتشق هذه اللفائف المعطورة ، وتذبح هذه الأوراق الصبية ، لتمد أنفك في هذا الوعاء الأنيق ، الذي يفرز لك العطر ، ويعصر لك قلبه لوناً ، حين تدور في رأسك هذه الفكرة المجرمة ، لا يبقى على راحتك غير جثة الجمال .. وجنازة العطر .
وفي الفن ، آما في الطبيعة ، وفي القصيدة آما في الوردة وآما في اللوحة البارعة ، يجب أن لا نعمد إلى تقطيع القصيدة ، هذا الشريط الباهر الندي من المعاني ، والأصباغ ، والصور ، والدندنة المنغومة . حرامٌ أن نمزق القصيدة لنحصي ( آمية ) المعاني التي تنضم عليها ، ونحصر عدد تفاعيلها ، وخفي زحافاتها ، ونقف على ( لون ) بحرها .. فالإحصاء ، والسحاب ، والتحليل ، والفكر المنطقي يجب أن تتوارى آلها ساعة التلقين المبدع .
لأن آل هذه الملكات العقلانية الحاسبة ، فاشلة في ميدان الروح .. فالقمر .. هذا الينبوع المفضض الذي بذر على الكون جدائل الياسمين .. يحدث لك ولي ولكل إنسان حالة حبيبة ملائمة . إنك تفتح قلبك له ، وتغمس أهدابك في سائله الزنبقي دون أن تعرف عن هذا ( الجميل ) أآثر من أنه قمر . ولو اتفق أن أوضح لك فلكيٍ سر القمر ، وأجواءه ، وجباله الجرداء ، وقممه المرعبة ، وأدار لك الحديث عن معادنه ، ودرجة حرارته ورطوبته، إذن لأشفقت على قلبك ، وأسدلت ستارتك .. إذن ، فلنقرأ آما ننظر إلى القمر .. بطفولة ، وعفوية ، واستغراق .
فالتذوق الفني آما قال الفيلسوف الايطالي آروتشه في آتابه ( المجمل في هو Intuition فلسفة الفن ) هو عبارة عن ( حدس غنائي ) . والحدس الصورة الأولى للمعرفة ، وسابق لكل معرفة ، وهو من شأن المخيلة ، وهو بتعبير آخر الإدراك الخالي من أي عنصر منطقي . إذن فكل أثر فني يجب أن يستقبل عن طريق ( الإدراك الحدسي ) لا ( المنطقي ) أو ( الذهني ) ، لأن هذا النوع الأخير من الإدراك ميدانه العلم والظواهر المادية . يقول آروتشه : " .. على الناقد أن يقف أمام مبدعات الفن موقف المتعبد لا موقف القاضي ، ولا موقف الناصح ، وما الناقد إلا فنانٌ آخر يحس ما أحسه الفنان الأول فيعيش حدسه مرة ثانية ، ولا يختلف عنه إلا في أنه يعيش بصورةٍ واعيةٍ ما عاشه الفنان بصورة غي واعيةٍ .. ". ومتى تم انتقال هذه السيالة الدافئة من الأصباغ ، والنغم ، والغريزة والإنفعال .. إليك ، تنتهي مهمة الشعر ، فهو ليس أآثر من (آهربةٍ جميلة) تصدم عصبك ، وتنقلك إلى واحاتٍ مضيئة مزروعة على أجفان السحاب . * مهمة القصيدة آمهمة الفراشة .. هذه تضع على فم الزهرة دفعة واحدة جميع ما جنته من عطر ورحيق ، منتقلة بين الجبل والحقل والسياج .. وتلك – أي القصيدة – تفرغ في قلب القارئ شحنة من الطاقة الروحية تحتوي على جميع أجزاء النفس ، وتنتظم الحياة آلها . يجب أن لا نطلب من الشعر أآثر من هذا . ويتجنى على الشعر الذين يريدون منه أن يغل غلة ، وينتج ريعاً . 
فهو زينة وتحفة باذخة فحسب .. آآنية الورد التي تستريح على منضدتي ، لست أرجو منها أآثر من صحبة الأناقة .. وصداقة العطر .. لذلك نشأت على آره عنيد للشعر الذي يراد من نظمه إقامة ملجأ .. أو بناء تكية .. أو حصر قواعد اللغة العربية ، أو تأريخ ميلاد صبي ، أو تعداد مآثر الميت على رخامة قبره . قرأت في طفولتي تعاريف آثيرة للشعر ، وأهزل هذه التعاريف " الشعر هو الكلام الموزون المقفى ".
أليس من المخجل أن يلقن المعلمون العرب تلاميذهم في هذا العصر ، عصر فلق الذرة ، ومراودة القمر ، مثل هذه الأآذوبة البلهاء ؟ ماذا تقول للشاعر ، هذا الرجل الذي يحمل بين رئتيه قلب الله ، ويضطرب على أصابعه الجحيم ، وآيف نعتذر لهذا الإنسان الإله الذي تداعب أشواقه النجوم ، وتفزع تنهداته الليل ، ويتكئ على مخدته الصباح ، آيف نعتذر له بعد أن نقول له عن قصيدته التي حبكها من وهج شرايينه ، ونسجها من ريش أهدابه " إنها آلام " !. وآلمة ( آلام ) هذه .. تقف في قلبي يابسة آالشوآة ، لأن ما يدور بين الباعة على رصيف الشارع هو آلام . والضجة التي ترتفع في سوق البورصة هي مجموعة من الكلام الموزون .. أيضاً . فهل الشعر عند سادتنا العروضيون هو هذا النوع من الكلام ، دون أن يكون ثمة فرقٌ بين آلام ( ممتاز ) وآلام ( رخيص ) ؟ ويقال في تعريف ثانٍ للشعر إنه تصوير للطبيعة . وأنا أقول إن الفن هو صنع الطبيعة مرة ثانية ، على صورة أآمل ، نسق أروع . الطبيعة وحدها ، فقيرة ، عاجزة ، مقيدة بأبدية القوانين المفروضة عليها هذه الزهرة تنبت في شهر آذا .. وهذا النبع يتفجر إذا انعقدت السحب مطراً ، وهذا النوع من العصافير يرحل عن البيادر في أوائل الشتاء . أما في الفن فإنك تشم رائحة الأعشاب لمجرد تصفحك ديوان ابن زيدون ، وإنك لتستطيع أن تستمع إلى وشوشة الينابيع وأنت أمام الموقد ، تقرأ ما آتب البحتري واين المعتز .
أستطيع في أي موسم أن أغلق نافذتي ، وأمد يدي إلى مكتبي لأنعم بالورد والماء وبالعطر وبزقزقة العصافير المغنية ، وهي تتفجر من دواوين المتنبي ، وبولدير ، وبول فيرلين ، وأبي نواس ، وبشار ، فتحيل مخدعي إلى مزرعةٍ يصلي على ترابها الضوء والعبير . الوردة الحمراء على الرابية تموت . ولكن الوردة المزروعة في قصيدة فلان لا تزال توزع عطرها على الناس وتقطر دمعها على أصابعهم .
إذن فما هو الشعر ؟

آل ما قيل في هذا الموضوع لا يتعدى دراسة مظاهر التجربة الخارجية لا التجربة ذاتها ، آما يدرس العالم النفسي نتائج الغضب والانفعال والسرور على جسد الإنسان ، وآما يدرس علماء الفيزياء آثار التيار الكهربائي من ضوء وحرارة وحرآة . وجميع ما قرأته من نظريات المعنى ، والفكرة ، والصورة ، واللفظ ، والخيال ، ونسبة آل منها في البيت ، إنما تدرس آثار التجربة الشعرية في العالم الخارجي ، أي بعد انتقالها من جبين الشاعر إلى الورق .
لا أجرؤ على تحديد جوهر الشعر .. لأنه يهزأ بالحدود . ثم ماذا يضير الشعر إذا لم نجد له تعريفاً ؟ ألسنا نتقبل أآثر الأشياء التي تحيط بنا دون مناقشة ؟ فالروائح ، والألوان ، والأصوات التي يسبح آياننا فيها .. تبعث اللذة فينا دون أن نعرف شيئاً عن مادتها وترآيبها . وهل تخسر الوردة شيئاً من فتنتها إذا جهلنا تاريخ حياتها ؟ لنتواضع إذن على القول : إن الشعر آهربة جميلة ، لا تعمر طويلاً ، تكون النفس خلالها بجميع عناصرها من عاطفة ، وخيال ، وذاآرة ، وغريزةٍ ، مسربلة بالموسيقا . ومتى اآتست الهنيهة الشعرية ريش النغم ، آان الشعر . فهو بتعبير موجز ( النفس الملحنة ) . لا تعرف هذه الهنيهة الشاعرة موسماً ولا موعداً مضروباً ، فكأنها فوق المواسم والمواعيد . وأنا لا أعرف مهنة يجهل صاحبها ماهيتها أآثر من هذه المهنة التي تغزل النار .. ... والذي أقرره ، أن الشعر يصنع نفسه بنفسه ، وينسج ثوبه بيديه وراء ستائر النفس ، حتى إذا نمت له أسباب الوجود ، واآتسى رداء النغم ، ارتجف أحرفا تلهث على الورق .. ولقد اقتنعت أن جهدي لا يقدم ولا يؤخر في ميعاد ولادة القصيدة ، فأنا على العكس أعيق الولادة إذا حاولت أن أفعل شيئاً . آم مرةٍ .. ومرةٍ .. إتخذت لنفسي وضع من يريد أن ينظم ، وألقيت بنفسي في أحضان مقعدٍ وثير ، وأمسكت بالقلم ، وأحرقت أآثر من لفافة .. فلم يفتح الله علي بحرفٍ واحدٍ . حتى إذا آنت أعبر الطريق بين ألوف العابرين ، أو آنت في حلقة صاخبةٍ من الأصدقاء ، دغدغني ألف خاطر أشقر .. وحملتني ألف أرجوحةٍ إلى حيث تفنى المسافات .
والشعر يحيط بالوجود آله ، وينطلق في آل الاتجاهات ، فترسم ريشته المليح والقبيح ، وتتناول المترف والمبتذل ، والرفيع والوضيع . ويخطئ الذين يظنون أنه خط صاعدٌ دائماً ، لأن الدعوة إلى الفضيلة ليست مهمة الفن بل مهمة الأديان وعلم الأخلاق . وأنا أؤمن بجمال القبح ، ولذة الألم ، وطهارة الإثم . فهي آلها أشياء صحيحة في نظر الفنان . تصوير مخدع موسى ، واردٌ في منطق الفن ومعقول ، وهو من أسخى مواضيع الفن وأغزرها ألواناً . أما المومس من حيث آونها إناءً من الإثم ، خطأ من أخطاء المجتمع ، فهذا موضوع آخر تعالجه المذاهب الاجتماعية وعلم الأخلاق . يقول مروتشه في نقد المذهب الأخلاقي في الفن : " إن العمل الفني لا يمكن فعلاً نفعياً يتجه إلى بلوغ لذة أو استعباد ألم ، لأن الفن من حيث هو فن لا شأن له بالمنفعة . وقد لوحظ من قديم الأزمان أن الفن ليس ناشئاً عن الإرادة . ولئن آانت الإرادة قوام الإنسان الخير ، فليست قوام الإنسان الفنان . فقد تعبر الصورة عن فعل يحمد أو يذم من الناحية الخلقية ، ولكن الصورة من حيث هي صورة لا يمكن أن تحمد أو تذم من الناحية الأخلاقية؟ لأنه ليس ثمة حكمٌ أخلاقي يمكن أن يصدر عن عاقل ، ويكون موضوعه صورة . " إن الفنان فنان لا أآثر ، أي إنسان يحب ويعبر ، ليس الفنان من حيث هو فنان عالماً ، ولا فيلسوفاً ولا أخلاقياً . وقد تنصب عليه صفة التخلق من حيث هو إنسان ، أما من حيث هو فنان خلاق ، فلا نستطيع أن نطلب إليه إلا شيئاً واحداً ، هو التكافؤ التام بين ما ينتج وما بشعر به .. ". لو صح لنا أن نقبل ما زعمته المدرسة الأخلاقية في الفن لمات الفن مختنقاً بأبخرة المعابد ، ولوجب أن نحطم آل التماثيل العارية التي نحتها ميشيل أنجلو ، والصور البارعة التي رسمها رفائيل .. لأنها إثم يجب أن لا تقع فيه العين . لو ذهبنا مع أشياع هذه المدرسة إلى حيث يريدون ، لوجب أن نخرج من حظيرة الجيد قصيدة النابغة التي قالها في زوجة النعمان وقد انزلق مئزرها عن نهديها .. شابين .. مرتعشين : سقط النصيف ولم ترد إسقاطه فتناولته واتفقنا باليد ... ولكان علينا أن نلعن النابغة ، ونعتبره ضالاً لا يستحق أن نقرأ سيرته وأشعاره .
وبعد .. وبعد .. ففي يد القارئ حروفٌ دافئة تتحرك على بياض الورق ، وتتسلق أصابعه لتعانق قلبه . هذه الأحرف لم أآتبها لفئةٍ خاصةٍ من الناس روضوا خيالهم على تذوق الشعر ، وهيأتهم ثقافاتهم لهذا . لا .. إنني أآتب لأي ( إنسان ) مثلي يشترك معي في الإنسانية ، وتوجد بين خلايا عقله ، خلية تهتز للعاطفة الصافية ، وللواحات المزروعة وراء مدى الظن .. أريد أن يكون الفن ملكاً لكل الناس آالهواء ، وآالماء ، وآغناء العصافير ، يجب أن لا يحرم منها أحد . إذن ، يجب أن نعمم الفن ، وأن نجعله بعيد الشمول . ومتى آان لنا ذلك استطعنا أن نجلب الجماهير المتهالكة على الشوك ، والطين ، والمادة الفارغة ، إلى عالم أسواره النجوم ، وأرضه مفروشة بالبريق . متى جذبنا الجماهير إلى قمتنا ، نبذوا أنانيتهم ، وتخلوا عن شهوة الدم ، وخلعوا أثواب ردائهم ، وهكذا يغمر السلام الأرض ، وينبت الريحان في مكان الشوك . إنني أحلم ( بالمدينة الشاعرة ) لتكون إلى جانب مدينة الفارابي (الفاضلة). وحينئذ فقط . يكتشف الإنسان نفسه ، ويعرف الله .. وفي سبيل هذه الفلسفة ، فلسفة الغناء العفوي ، حاولت فيما آتبت أن أرد قلبي إلا طفولته ، وأتخير ألفاظاً مبسطة ، مهموسة الرنين ، وأختار من أوزان الشعر ألطفها على الأذن . فإذا أحس القارئ بأن قلبي صار مكان قلبه ، وانتفض بين أضلاعه هو ، وأنه يعرفني قبل أن يعرفني ، وأنني صرت فماً له وحنجرة ، فلقد أدرآت غايتي ، وحققت حلمي الأبيض ، وهو أن اجعل الشعر يقوم في آل منزل إلى جانب الخبز والماء ...
*

----------


## النسر2

*رسالة من سيدة حاقدة

لا تدخلي 

وسددت في وجهي الطريق بمرفقيك … وزعمت لي … 

أن الرفاق أتوا إليك … أهم الرفاق أتوا إليك 

أم أن سيدةً لديك … تحتل بعدي ساعديك ؟ 

وصرخت محتدماً : قفي ! والريح … تمضغ معطفي … 

والذل يكسو موقفي … لا تعتذر يا نذل لا تتأسف 

أنا لست آسفةً عليك … لكن على قلبي الوفي 

قلبي الذي لم تعرف … ماذا لو انك يا دني … أخبرتني 

أني انتهى أمري لديك … فجميع ما وشوشتني 

أيام كنت تحبني … من أنني … 

بيت الفراشة مسكني … وغدي انفراط السوسن 

أنكرته أصلاً كما أنكرتني … 

لا تعتذر … 

فالإثم … يحصد حاجبيك وخطوط أحمرها تصيح بوجنتيك 

ورباطك … المشدوه … يفضح 

ما لديك … ومن لديك 

يا من وقفت دمي عليك 

وذللتني ونفضتني 

كذبابةٍ عن عارضيك 

ودعوت سيدةً إليك ………… وأهنتني 

من بعد ما كنت الضياء بناظريك … 

إني أراها في جوار الموقد … أخذت هنالك مقعدي … 

في الركن … ذات المقـعد … 

وأراك تمنحها يداً … مثلوجةً … ذات اليد … 

ستردد القصص التي أسمعتني … 

ولسوف تخبرها بما أخبرتني … 

وسترفع الكأس التي جرعتني … 

كأساً بها سممتني 

حتى إذا عادت إليك … لترود موعدها الهني … 

أخبرتها أن الرفاق أتوا إليك … 

وأضعت رونقها كما ضيعتني …
*

----------


## النسر2

*
حقائب البكاء
إذا أتى الشتاء..

وحركت رياحه ستائري

أحس يا صديقتي

بحاجة إلى البكاء

على ذراعيك..

على دفاتري..

إذا أتى الشتاء

وانقطعت عندلة العنادل

وأصبحت ..

كل العصافير بلا منازل

يبتدئ النزيف في قلبي .. وفي أناملي.

كأنما الأمطار في السماء

تهطل يا صديقتي في داخلي..

عندئذ .. يغمرني

شوق طفولي إلى البكاء ..

على حرير شعرك الطويل كالسنابل..

كمركب أرهقه العياء

كطائر مهاجر..

يبحث عن نافذة تضاء

يبحث عن سقف له ..

في عتمة الجدائل ..

إذا أتى الشتاء..

واغتال ما في الحقل من طيوب..

وخبأ النجوم في ردائه الكئيب

يأتي إلى الحزن من مغارة المساء

يأتي كطفل شاحب غريب

مبلل الخدين والرداء..

وأفتح الباب لهذا الزائر الحبيب

أمنحه السرير .. والغطاء

أمنحه .. جميع ما يشاء

*
من أين جاء الحزن يا صديقتي ؟

وكيف جاء؟

يحمل لي في يده..

زنابقا رائعة الشحوب

يحمل لي ..حبيبتي! هل أنا حقا حبيبته؟

وهل أصدق بعد الهجر دعواه؟

أما انتهت من سنين قصتي معه؟

ألم تمت كخيوط الشمس ذكراه؟

أما كسرنا كؤوس الحب من زمن

فكيف نبكي على كأس كسرناه؟

رباه.. أشياؤه الصغرى تعذبني

فكيف أنجو من الأشياء رباه؟

هنا جريدته في الركن مهملة

هنا كتاب معا .. كنا قرأناه

على المقاعد بعض من سجائره

وفي الزوايا .. بقايا من بقاياه..

ما لي أحدق في المرآة .. أسألها

بأي ثوب من الأثواب ألقاه

أأدعي أنني أصبحت أكرهه؟

وكيف أكره من في الجفن سكناه؟

وكيف أهرب منه؟ إنه قدري

هل يملك النهر تغييرا لمجراه؟

أحبه .. لست أدري ما أحب به

حتى خطاياه ما عادت خطاياه

الحب في الأرض . بعض من تخلينا

لو لم نجده عليها .. لاخترعناه

ماذا أقول له لو جاء يسألني

إن كنت أهواه. إني ألف أهواه..
حقائب الدموع والبكاء..

ماذا أقول له؟
ماذا أقول له لو جاء يسألني..

إن كنت أكرهه أو كنت أهواه؟
*

----------


## النسر2

*عندما قررت أن أكتب عن تجربتي في الحب، 

فكرت كثيرا.. 

ما الذي تجدي اعترافاتي؟ 

وقبلي كتب الناس عن الحب كثيرا.. 

صوروه فوق حيطان المغارات، 

وفي أوعية الفخار والطين، قديما 

نقشوه فوق عاج الفيل في الهند.. 

وفوق الورق البردي في مصر ، 

وفوق الرز في الصين.. 

وأهدوه القرابين، وأهدوه النذورا.. 

عندما قررت أن أنشر أفكاري عن العشق. 

ترددت كثيرا.. 

فأنا لست بقسيس، 

ولا مارست تعليم التلاميذ، 

ولا أؤمن أن الورد.. 

مضطر لأن يشرح للناس العبيرا.. 

ما الذي أكتب يا سيدتي؟ 

إنها تجربتي وحدي.. 

وتعنيني أنا وحدي.. 

إنها السيف الذي يثقبني وحدي.. 

فأزداد مع الموت حضورا.. 

2 

عندما سافرت في بحرك يا سيدتي.. 

لم أكن أنظر في خارطة البحر، 

ولم أحمل معي زورق مطاط.. 

ولا طوق نجاة.. 

بل تقدمت إلى نارك كالبوذي.. 

واخترت المصيرا.. 

لذتي كانت بأن أكتب بالطبشور.. 

عنواني على الشمس.. 

وأبني فوق نهديك الجسورا.. 

3 

حين أحببتك.. 

لاحظت بأن الكرز الأحمر في بستاننا 

أصبح جمرا مستديرا.. 

وبأن السمك الخائف من صنارة الأولاد.. 

يأتي بالملايين ليلقي في شواطينا البذورا.. 

وبأن السرو قد زاد ارتفاعا.. 

وبأن العمر قد زاد اتساعا.. 

وبأن الله .. 

قد عاد إلى الأرض أخيرا.. 

4 

حين أحببتك .. 

لاحظت بأن الصيف يأتي.. 

عشر مرات إلينا كل عام.. 

وبأن القمح ينمو.. 

عشر مرات لدينا كل يوم 

وبأن القمر الهارب من بلدتنا.. 

جاء يستأجر بيتا وسريرا.. 

وبأن العرق الممزوج بالسكر والينسون.. 

قد طاب على العشق كثيرا.. 

5 

حين أحببتك .. 

صارت ضحكة الأطفال في العالم أحلى.. 

ومذاق الخبز أحلى.. 

وسقوط الثلج أحلى.. 

ومواء القطط السوداء في الشارع أحلى.. 

ولقاء الكف بالكف على أرصفة " الحمراء " أحلى .. 

والرسومات الصغيرات التي نتركها في فوطة المطعم أحلى.. 

وارتشاف القهوة السوداء.. 

والتدخين.. 

والسهرة في المسح ليل السبت.. 

والرمل الذي يبقي على أجسادنا من عطلة الأسبوع، 

واللون النحاسي على ظهرك، من بعد ارتحال الصيف، 

أحلى.. 

والمجلات التي نمنا عليها .. 

وتمددنا .. وثرثرنا لساعات عليها .. 

أصبحت في أفق الذكرى طيورا... 

6 

حين أحببتك يا سيدتي 

طوبوا لي .. 

كل أشجار الأناناس بعينيك .. 

وآلاف الفدادين على الشمس، 

وأعطوني مفاتيح السماوات.. 

وأهدوني النياشين.. 

وأهدوني الحريرا 

7 

عندما حاولت أن أكتب عن حبي .. 

تعذبت كثيرا.. 

إنني في داخل البحر ... 

وإحساسي بضغط الماء لا يعرفه 

غير من ضاعوا بأعماق المحيطات دهورا. 

8 

ما الذي أكتب عن حبك يا سيدتي؟ 

كل ما تذكره ذاكرتي.. 

أنني استيقظت من نومي صباحا.. 

لأرى نفسي أميرا ..

*

----------


## yassirali66

*جزاك الله خير
تسلم

*

----------

